# Anglerboard-Archiv jetzt PDA-fähig!



## Dok (5. Juli 2004)

Das Anglerboard-Archiv ist jetzt auch mit einem PDA nutzbar.
Einfach im Archiv auf der rechten Seite den Link PDA anklicken!


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard-Archiv jetzt PDA-fähig!*

Super Dok.

Dank von einem PPC-User an dich #h


----------

